# num dengo pra num cafuné



## Masuas

Me deixa te trazer num dengo pra num cafuné fazer os meus apelos.
I don't understand the middle part '' num dengo pra num cafuné''.

Obrigadíssimo antecipadamente.

Masuás.


----------



## anaczz

_Me deixa te trazer *um* dengo pra num cafuné fazer os meus apelos_

"dengo" would be translated as caress and "cafuné" is an african originary word that means to make a caress scratching someone's head with the fingers.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

_Dengo_ and _cafuné_ are two tender, honeyed, romantic words of seduction. The former conveys a general atitude of seduction with sensuous gestures and whisperings and all that. The latter is a gentle caress on the head of the loved one. 

_Me deixa te trazer num dengo pra num cafuné fazer os meus apelos_. A very _unseductive_ translation would go like this: "Let me bring you [attract you] with my _dengo,_ and then, while making a _cafuné, _I will beg you [to do something that is not stated in the original]."


----------



## luscofusco

Very interesting sentence. A song, isn't it?

I would translate it as "Let me snuggle with you and in a caress beg for your love".

A lot less interesting, though.


----------



## Masuas

Thank you Dom Casmurro, luscofusco and anaczz.  Yes it is a song by Martinho da Vila, Mr samba.
Obrigado a tudos.


----------



## Guigo

Actually this song, "Disritmia", was composed by Zé Katimba and recorded by Martinho da Vila, in 1974.

I'd like to add that certain lyrical/poetical constructions are not used in a daily basis. That one 'num dengo pra num cafuné' seems a bit soapy, to be said in a normal conversation even with the loved one.


----------



## coolbrowne

Please note the original should have a couple of commas for clarity (somehow I doubt that the composer would have paid any attention to that but, what do I know? ):
Me deixe te trazer num dengo
Prá*,* num cafuné*,* fazer os meus apelos​Now, in the first verse, "te trazer" means "to bring you in" or "to catch/snare you", rather than "to bring something to you", which is a significant difference. On the other hand, "dengo" means (staying within the _context_, of course) "seductive/sensuous/flirtatious ways", as already suggested. Since either would become too heavy in that verse, a slight lack of fidelity is called for:
Let me snare/seduce you with my charms
And*,* in a caress*,* bring you my pleas​I understand how the whole thread latched on "beg" early on but, in fact, "plea" is an almost exact equivalent of this use of "apelo" (one might venture that "appeal" _looks_ even closer, but it's a false cognate and, besides, it's actually a verb)

Regards


----------



## Masuas

I said by M. da Vila, ' cause that's basically how you find musical pieces in the record stores, at least in NYC. If I had said by Katimba, no body's heard that name, maybe in Brasil would be different, yes,  you are right...I have the album.
Coolbrowne.. is it possible to use in this case the word " inzoneiro", to compare it with seductive, charming, flirtatious, etc.? I keep thinking of " enchanting" for some unexplicable intuition of mine.  Maybe I feel that inzoneiro could come from the spanish,  "ensoñador''?
Obrigado de novo.


----------



## coolbrowne

Well, the way you phrase it, it's hard to say "no". I am sure you didn't mean it that way but "Is it possible..." seems to be a favorite way for a lawyer to trick a witness into giving a positive answer (the standard one being "Yeah! I guess anything is possible!") 


Masuas said:


> Coolbrowne.. is it possible to use in this case the word " inzoneiro", to compare it with seductive, charming, flirtatious, etc.?


All kidding aside, I don't think so. I had so far carefully avoided the discussions of this word in the forum because I am sick and tired of explaining it to my American and Latino friends, including undoing the damage done by "definitions" they got from _their_ guessing Brazilian friends. And all that because Ary Barroso decided to use it 70 years ago in his "Aquarela do Brasil". 

Well, here we go, from "_titio Aurélio_"


> *Inzona *_S. f. Bras. Pop._ Embuste; intriga.
> *Inzoneiro* [De inzona + eiro _Adj. Bras. Pop._ *1* Mexeriqueiro; intrigante; mentiroso. *2* Sonso; manhoso.


As you see, it has nothing to do with _enchantment_ or _seduction_ but with deceit.





Masuas said:


> I keep thinking of " enchanting" for some unexplicable intuition of mine.


Also it does not seem to come from the Spanish or to have anything to do with dreams


Masuas said:


> Maybe I feel that inzoneiro could come from the Spanish, "ensoñador''?


Every so often, that word emerges because "Aquarela do Brasil" is famous as a descriptive poem for a vast and relatively little-known land, and its people. Otherwise, nobody actually uses it.

Regards


----------



## luscofusco

coolbrowne said:


> Please note the original should have a couple of commas for clarity (somehow I doubt that the composer would have paid any attention to that but, what do I know? ):Me deixe te trazer num dengo
> Prá*,* num cafuné*,* fazer os meus apelos​Now, in the first verse, "te trazer" means "to bring you in" or "to catch/snare you", rather than "to bring something to you", which is a significant difference. On the other hand, "dengo" means (staying within the _context_, of course) "seductive/sensuous/flirtatious ways", as already suggested. Since either would become too heavy in that verse, a slight lack of fidelity is called for:Let me snare/seduce you with my charms
> And*,* in a caress*,* bring you my pleas​I understand how the whole thread latched on "beg" early on but, in fact, "plea" is an almost exact equivalent of this use of "apelo" (one might venture that "appeal" _looks_ even closer, but it's a false cognate and, besides, it's actually a verb)
> 
> Regards



So, are you saying that "te trazer num dengo" is something like "te trazer *para um* dengo?

I didn't know the word dengo, in Portugal only the word "dengoso" is used. The far, far away origin seems to be dengue, the fever


----------



## coolbrowne

Not quite.





luscofusco said:


> So, are you saying that "te trazer num dengo" is something like "te trazer *para um* dengo?


 More like "te trazer *com um* dengo" (use my "dengo" to lure you)


----------



## Masuas

Got it !  Guess I was confused with INSIDIOSO ( ENZONEIRO- INSIDIOUS).
PENSO QUE TUDO ESTA CLARO AGORA. 
OBRIGADISSIMO AMIGOS.


----------



## luscofusco

coolbrowne said:


> Not quite. More like "te trazer *com um* dengo" (use my "dengo" to lure you)



So "te trazer" hangs there with no place to go to??? It would be impossible in Portuguese from Portugal


----------



## wtrmute

luscofusco said:


> So "te trazer" hangs there with no place to go to??? It would be impossible in Portuguese from Portugal



Look back at the original verse:  It's _Me deixe te trazer com um dengo_, so it doesn't hang there.  Also, it would be perfectly possible, considering the context preceding it would allow us to elide the construction.  What wouldn't be possible in Peninsular Portuguese would be, of course, the proclisis of the pronoun:  It would have to be _trazer-te_


----------



## luscofusco

wtrmute said:


> Look back at the original verse: It's _Me deixe te trazer com um dengo_, so it doesn't hang there. Also, it would be perfectly possible, considering the context preceding it would allow us to elide the construction. What wouldn't be possible in Peninsular Portuguese would be, of course, the proclisis of the pronoun: It would have to be _trazer-te_


 
That too

This is, of course, nitpicking, but I find this sentence fascinating, that is why I am nitpicking! But the reason I have difficulties understanding if it is "trazer *para* um dengo" or "trazer *com* um dengo" is that, in Portugal, the last sentence would be incomplete: trazer para onde??? I have looked up the lyrics as they are googable and there is nowhere to go!

When I first said that "trazer" would require a complement, I later corrected myself because one can, of course, say something like "Eu trago-te" or "Eu trago". But there is an ellipsis there, both interlocutors know where  or what.


----------



## Istriano

luscofusco said:


> I didn't know the word dengo, in Portugal only the word "dengoso" is used. The far, far away origin seems to be dengue, the fever



Dengo is a nice word, but some Brazilians consider it old fashioned slang.
Try to find a song Dengo sung by Daniel (on youtube). It's very good. My Brazilian girlfriend loves it.


----------



## Vanda

Well, I wouldn't say we consider it old fashioned, _au contraire,_ we consider it totally carinhoso/affectionate.


----------



## 2kool4u

_Que chato nao haver uma pessoa dengosa pra me fazer cafune agora mesmo_! LOL


----------

